# Can I use Lyft with the Uber Xchange leasing programm?



## DanChi (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm planning to give the new xchange leasing program from Uber a try and I was wondering if I can do Lyft with that same car. I assume I can since I didn't find info saying I cannot.

Anyone using the new xchange leasing program here?
Thanks


----------



## kingdog (Nov 30, 2015)

you can. I am using Xchange and emailed uber about exactly this. they said once I have a car I can do whatever I'd like with it.


----------



## DanChi (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks kingdog. And how are you doing with this program?


----------



## kingdog (Nov 30, 2015)

fairly new to it so I can't give a good opinion yet. I will say it's damn expensive. 185$ a week to lease a 2015 prius. I considered buying a used prius with 2-3k down and I imagine significantly cheaper per month costs. but then I'm stuck with a car that I'm putting 1500 miles a week on, so, not sure if I want to own the car I ride for uber. I like that I can drive a new car and put many miles on it without being overly concerned. Just have to eat the 750+ a month it costs me to rent the car :/

also, i'm using metromiles rideshare insurance. I don't know how this translates to lyft driving as uber and MM have an exclusive deal. I think it means I can drive for lyft and still be covered, but the 7 cents a mile that gets deducted during uber fares, won't be deduced from lyft fares. any knowledge on this?


----------



## DanChi (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for your answers. I guess the hard part is finding a car so it's less than $150/week and it will be expensive yet. How many hours are you doing to make the firsts $185? I'm assuming I will make $10/h trying to be conservative. So If I find a 150$/week car I have to make minimum 15 hours per week plus gas and extras.

I don't know about the 7 cent/mile. I'm assuming driving for Lyft will be like driving for your private business(ie. grocery, ...) and the MM insurance will apply in the same way. Other thing is if Lyft has its own insurance, which I don't know.


----------



## kingdog (Nov 30, 2015)

it varies. I have been making 18-25$ an hour however.

I feel that the xchange program and MM insurance is only worth it if you're driving full time or 30+ hours a week.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

DanChi said:


> I'm planning to give the new xchange leasing program from Uber a try and I was wondering if I can do Lyft with that same car. I assume I can since I didn't find info saying I cannot.
> 
> Anyone using the new xchange leasing program here?
> Thanks


Be careful here. The national average for Uber drivers is $7 to $9 per hour. So, if your lease is going to run you $180 per week, you need to work 20 hours to hit break even just on the lease. Make sure you do the math on this gig.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

DanChi said:


> I'm planning to give the new xchange leasing program from Uber a try and I was wondering if I can do Lyft with that same car. I assume I can since I didn't find info saying I cannot.
> 
> Anyone using the new xchange leasing program here?
> Thanks


BEWARE of this program. ( You look like a big fluffy sheep to Uber. Once a week you get trimmed for all your wool and then back out on the road to grow more wool. And then you get barely enough to survive. ) I would discuss this with an accountant or trusted professional to crunch the numbers first. It has to pencil out. If you really want to make money doing this... get the cheapest used prius that still meets Ubers requirements. Pay cash for it or pay it off ASAP to avoid interest rates.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> BEWARE of this program. ( You look like a big fluffy sheep to Uber. Once a week you get trimmed for all your wool and then back out on the road to grow more wool. And then you get barely enough to survive. ) I would discuss this with an accountant or trusted professional to crunch the numbers first. It has to pencil out. If you really want to make money doing this... get the cheapest used prius that still meets Ubers requirements. Pay cash for it or pay it off ASAP to avoid interest rates.


Dog, do you know what's wrong with your advice? Not a damn thing! That's what.


----------



## TaurusBull (Dec 29, 2015)

kingdog said:


> fairly new to it so I can't give a good opinion yet. I will say it's damn expensive. 185$ a week to lease a 2015 prius. I considered buying a used prius with 2-3k down and I imagine significantly cheaper per month costs. but then I'm stuck with a car that I'm putting 1500 miles a week on, so, not sure if I want to own the car I ride for uber. I like that I can drive a new car and put many miles on it without being overly concerned. Just have to eat the 750+ a month it costs me to rent the car :/
> 
> also, i'm using metromiles rideshare insurance. I don't know how this translates to lyft driving as uber and MM have an exclusive deal. I think it means I can drive for lyft and still be covered, but the 7 cents a mile that gets deducted during uber fares, won't be deduced from lyft fares. any knowledge on this?


Im' considering doing part time, only because I currently work 2 jobs and could afford the weekly payments without driving at the moment. I'm already paying a great deal for Uber rides each week, so I figure a bit more each week couldn't hurt that much, especially given the option to make more money through driving for uber when I need to. If the payments are like 150, and I'm already shelling out 70 each week, it shouldn't be too hard to make 80 bucks in a week to cover the car costs. Anything extra would be a bonus.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

TaurusBull said:


> Im' considering doing part time, only because I currently work 2 jobs and could afford the weekly payments without driving at the moment. I'm already paying a great deal for Uber rides each week, so I figure a bit more each week couldn't hurt that much, especially given the option to make more money through driving for uber when I need to. If the payments are like 150, and I'm already shelling out 70 each week, it shouldn't be too hard to make 80 bucks in a week to cover the car costs. Anything extra would be a bonus.


Remember, national average right now for Uber drivers after all expenses is $7 to $9 per hour. Kingdog claims he's making $18 to $25 per hour, but that's pre-tax and pre-expense. His net is right around $10 per hour.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

Go for a jetta I pay 100 a week for mine came with 30000 miles it's very nice interior has the leatherette seats giving luxury feel and tell them u would prefer a used rental car which drives the price in bluebook way down and they have to price it off that xchange sets the price ...if u are in seattle ford of kirkland has a few jetta on the lot


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if the big gotcha regarding the Xchange leasing exists?

My reading of their marketing materials told me that YOU MUST PAY THE LEASE FROM YOUR UBER EARNINGS. Which means that you have to do at least 2 full days of less profitable Uber driving just to pay the stupid lease. If you can pay cash, it doesn't look as bad, especially if you essentially use it to do Lyft anytime it's not surging 3x+ on Uber.

If my interpretation is correct, the Xchange leasing is legal indentured servitude...At least for now. Our government is not really all that efficient at closing loopholes.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Can anyone tell me if the big gotcha regarding the Xchange leasing exists?
> 
> My reading of their marketing materials told me that YOU MUST PAY THE LEASE FROM YOUR UBER EARNINGS. Which means that you have to do at least 2 full days of less profitable Uber driving just to pay the stupid lease. If you can pay cash, it doesn't look as bad, especially if you essentially use it to do Lyft anytime it's not surging 3x+ on Uber.
> 
> If my interpretation is correct, the Xchange leasing is legal indentured servitude...At least for now. Our government is not really all that efficient at closing loopholes.


Those loopholes were no accident. Those were finely crafted.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

If u don't make enough to pay the lease with uber the following Monday they send u a letter asking for their money which u can pay by bank transfer western union credit debt card or mail ..it's a contract with a separate company facilitated by uber ..and uber is consigning all these leases and buying the cars when they are over ...u don't have to drive uber just be in good standing to start the process and have it inspected I guess ...I don't even drive all that much uber mostly lyft ..the trick is getting insurance that's not metromile that's actual rideshare insurance cause u have to pay all the non uber miles on metromile


----------



## LadyCivic (Dec 21, 2015)

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> Go for a jetta I pay 100 a week for mine came with 30000 miles it's very nice interior has the leatherette seats giving luxury feel and tell them u would prefer a used rental car which drives the price in bluebook way down and they have to price it off that xchange sets the price ...if u are in seattle ford of kirkland has a few jetta on the lot[/QU
> What year is your Jetta


----------



## DrivingMsRo (Jan 13, 2016)

I drive for Uber very part time with the x change program. I have 2015 Hyundai Sonata, my payments are $133 a week. 

I also have a full-tone job. I drive after work to make money on the rush hour surge charges. It keeps me busy for a couple hours. I end up making half my payment. 

You just have top find the right market at the right time.


----------



## manuella (Sep 18, 2015)

I would stay away from the Jetta the 50$ it will save you a week gets put back with gas ! horrible to drive too if there are hills like in sf

The fake Leather is nice but dashboard is outdated and pretty much ugly but my main beef is how it drives no fun ! 

Now the Jetta hybrid is a different animal  45 mpg ! lots room  cheap 

As far the xchange lease goes there is really no catch , it's actually pretty great ! costly but remember like someone mentioned you are not putting 1000 miles a week on your own car , driving uber has so many people under water on their car loans they are not even aware ! The car takes such a huge beating that after a year of uber you just don't want it anymore lol

However my advice get a car that does at least 29mpg city or don't bother.i sold my car to drive an uber car . The savings in gas alone save me 70 to 80$ a week and no costly dealer visits every 2 months for maintenance lol

PS seeing the deductible each week from your pay will hurt , be ready for it and oh I don't drive uber haha only Lyft the power bonus pays the car


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I managed to get a 2013 Hyundai Sonata for under $150 weekly and I drive just enough to cover that as I have a "day" job. It works for me as the interior gets loads of compliments on the leather seats, premium color, moonroof and the heated back seats. I am on the only used car lease out of my dealership, first and last!! AHAHA!!

Did my mentor meeting for Lyft and there was no issues as he made a joke about it once he saw my registration. Just have not started with The Pink Moustachers as yet


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes you can but why? Like almost everyone else said don't jump into a lease or even buying your car unless you have another job to make sure you can cover your car payments. The rates on Uber and Lyft keep dropping and you'll find yourself having to drive more for the same pay.
Anyway, I purchased a used Prius, I drive part-time and I get enough to cover car payments, gas, insurance, maintenance, and save a little extra for unexpected incidents like a blown tire. Make sure you do as much maintenance and car washes on your own to save money.
Uber on and Lyft off


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

for you guys who leased a car thru the uber program, is there a cap on miles?


----------



## uberperson89 (Dec 9, 2016)

does anyone have a blank Xchange lease agreement I can look at (or knows if I can find it anywhere online)? I'm hearing mixed reviews, and wanted to take a look for myself before I commit to a credit check and put the process in motion...


----------



## DannyBuffet (Mar 1, 2016)

No credit check required. I'm in San Francisco and I see homeless people with Xchange vehicles using them as houses. Literally everyone out here is in one. Easy to spot, new Prius c with dealer plates and an Uber sticker.


----------

